# CarPro Perl vs Gyeon Tire Choice



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi, 

My Autoglym instant tyre dressing has finally run out, lasted me years, I liked it as it was easy to apply being a spray. I'm on the lookout for a replacement and from trawling through many DW threads I've narrowed it down to these two but wanted some more up to date user experiences and preferences of the two. If there really is a better one than these then I'll be open to that as long as its easy to get hold of and not too expensive (Ebay prices: Perl @ ~£20/L, Gyeon Tire @ ~£17/500ml). 

Both these products on eBay come with trigger sprayers which is something I prefer to keep. I like to spray onto a sponge applicator and then rub into the tyre. To keep things simple my preference is to just use the products as they are straight from the bottle, i.e. neat. 

I'm looking for a satin look but don't mind if its a bit glossy. Very glossy is not something I'm keen on personally. 

Look forward to hearing your thoughts. 

:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Perl is a versatile product which makes it a no brainer from that POV, dilute it to the finish that you desire, gyeon tire is a good product but does'nt have me wantig to use it instead of perl.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Perl is a fantastic multipurpose product but it's weakness is tyres.. and it's used straight..


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gyeon is my go to tyre product but it does leave a glossy finish. So if you want satin finish go for PERL


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Perl all day, so versatile and cost effective 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Perl on tyres as a previous poster has also mentioned.
Gyeon Tire is excellent but does leave a gloss finish on most tyre brands.

Gtechniq T2 or Zaino Z16 are excellent for the less in your face finish.

cheers,

Chris


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

v_r_s said:


> Perl is a fantastic multipurpose product but it's weakness is tyres.. and it's used straight..


Is that in terms of durability and finish?


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Summit Detailing said:


> I'm not a fan of Perl on tyres as a previous poster has also mentioned.
> Gyeon Tire is excellent but does leave a gloss finish on most tyre brands.
> 
> Gtechniq T2 or Zaino Z16 are excellent for the less in your face finish.
> ...





big dave 666 said:


> Gyeon is my go to tyre product but it does leave a glossy finish. So if you want satin finish go for PERL


How much gloss are we talking here? AG Instant tyre dressing has zero gloss but I don't mind there being some as a change. If its on the level of Meguairs endurance gel then I'd personally class that as too much for me.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Summit Detailing said:


> I'm not a fan of Perl on tyres as a previous poster has also mentioned.
> Gyeon Tire is excellent but does leave a gloss finish on most tyre brands.
> 
> Gtechniq T2 or Zaino Z16 are excellent for the less in your face finish.
> ...


If you like T2 try T1 its got more durability and looks a little nicer not sure why.

If I was doing this as a job I.E 5+ cars a week T2 would be the go to but for my own car T1 all the way

I use PERL on leather and engine bays and grills that are fiddly.

T1 kicks the hell out of PERL though


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Rian said:


> If you like T2 try T1 its got more durability and looks a little nicer not sure why.
> 
> If I was doing this as a job I.E 5+ cars a week T2 would be the go to but for my own car T1 all the way
> 
> ...


What was your experience of Perl on tyres?

And does T1 last a long while in terms of quantity in bottle, i.e. how much is needed for application? I notice its only a 250ml bottle.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Gyeon tire is the only dressing that lasts beyond a week. If you don't want it too glossy, just work it in, leave for a few minutes and then wipe it with a mf. I don't like shiny tyres and have never found Gyeon to be too shiny.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AD18 said:


> What was your experience of Perl on tyres?
> 
> And does T1 last a long while in terms of quantity in bottle, i.e. how much is needed for application? I notice its only a 250ml bottle.


T1 on tyres any day over PERL,

It goes on easyer as T1 is a gel and you need a lot less of it, don't let a 250ml bottle put you off lasts me ages, I apply once or twice a month on tyres and about evey 1 - 2 months on trim

Lasts about a year as I only use it on my own car

However PERL is versatile and can be used inside and out and even on leather so if your trying to keep costs and product to a minimum then PERL is a good shout


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I currently use Gyeon Tire and whilst it is glossy if you apply two layers it still isn't anywhere near as glossy as Megs Endurance Tyre Gel. If you prefer a satin look apply one coat, wait for it to dry a little and then wipe the excess off.

I believe that the new bottles come with a pump dispenser where as it was the old bottles that came with a spray head. I personally prefer the pump dispenser as Tire is on the thick side and it gives me a better spread on my applicator where as the trigger gave you a linear squirt but not enough product to wet the applicator suitably I found

Hope that helps


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Rian said:


> If you like T2 try T1 its got more durability and looks a little nicer not sure why.
> 
> If I was doing this as a job I.E 5+ cars a week T2 would be the go to but for my own car T1 all the way
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've used litres of T1 over the years, there are brands of tyre which it really doesn't like to be applied too which means you need to carry another option & I'm not looking for mega durability from a tyre dressing:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Summit Detailing said:


> Thanks, I've used litres of T1 over the years, there are brands of tyre which it really doesn't like to be applied too which means you need to carry another option & I'm not looking for mega durability from a tyre dressing:thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Agreed, T1 is fussy,


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Perl is overated. It streaks at the slightest hint of rain. It is useless on exterior plastics and tyres. Z16 on the other hand is A1. Never got the hype of Perl and gave it away.....it could be an Autofinesse offering for all the good it does.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

PERL for me, I've been using it over 12 months and am happy. It lasts, it's Satin and it's cost effective and versatile. 

Harry


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Having used both products, my go to is Gyeon. Leaves a nice non glossy deep black finish. You only use a bit on a applicator and work it around a dry tyre. No need to wipe tyre with a applicator after. 

Perl is fantastic for interior and exterior plastics which is what i use that for, i found perl on tyres only lasted a week at best.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Commander2874 said:


> Having used both products, my go to is Gyeon. Leaves a nice non glossy deep black finish. You only use a bit on a applicator and work it around a dry tyre. No need to wipe tyre with a applicator after.
> 
> Perl is fantastic for interior and exterior plastics which is what i use that for, i found perl on tyres only lasted a week at best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Make sure the tyres are really clean before application, I'm getting 3 weeks at least with PERL.
Regular top ups every 2/3 weeks and the tyres always look pristine.

There is also the issue of what type of driving you do and weather conditions etc.

Harry


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

westerman said:


> Make sure the tyres are really clean before application, I'm getting 3 weeks at least with PERL.
> Regular top ups every 2/3 weeks and the tyres always look pristine.
> 
> There is also the issue of what type of driving you do and weather conditions etc.
> ...


What method do you use to apply perl to your tyres? Also, do you use it neat?


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Hi,

The pictures are from this morning, applied Gyeon Q2 Tire yesterday evening. It is rather sticky and residue must be wiped off otherwise it can sling, but it is still a very good tire dressing IMO.

IMG_20190916_053037 by Kristoffer Strand, on Flickr

IMG_20190915_203228 by Kristoffer Strand, on Flickr


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

AD18 said:


> What method do you use to apply perl to your tyres? Also, do you use it neat?


Clean tyres well with an APC, stiff brush and rinse before drying with an old MF.

I mix PERL 1:1. using a small 250 ml bottle. Actually I use an old 250 ml Acrylic spritz bottle.
I find the small spray bottle is perfect for getting the right amount on the tyres, then personally I spread the PERL with a brush and leave to dry. This can be repeated for a glossier finish but I prefer the one coat.

After that a fresh coating is applied each time I clean the car. Works really well for me.

Harry


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Rian said:


> T1 on tyres any day over PERL,
> 
> It goes on easyer as T1 is a gel and you need a lot less of it, don't let a 250ml bottle put you off lasts me ages, I apply once or twice a month on tyres and about evey 1 - 2 months on trim
> 
> ...


Have you got a picture of the finish of T1 on your tyres by any chance mate? Or when you next apply it just take a quick pic for me if you remember :thumb:


----------



## Gyeon Theo (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

The perfect contestant for that comparison would be indeed Q²M Tire Express instead of Q² Tire.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AD18 said:


> Have you got a picture of the finish of T1 on your tyres by any chance mate? Or when you next apply it just take a quick pic for me if you remember :thumb:


Ill get a pic at weekend hopefully, just got back from holiday and washed the car Sunday, the tyres still look like I just dressed them and they are beading lovely.

Every time i wash my wheels I give the tyres a gental clean with a soft split end brush and they come up great, once every 2 months I clean with degreaser and stiff brush to deep clean before re-applying


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bulkhead said:


> Gyeon tire is the only dressing that lasts beyond a week. If you don't want it too glossy, just work it in, leave for a few minutes and then wipe it with a mf. I don't like shiny tyres and have never found Gyeon to be too shiny.


Agreed, wipe off after 10 minutes and definitely dulls the gloss level. My go to tire dressing


----------

